# London Landmarks Half Marathon



## ColinUK (Apr 3, 2022)

Thought I’d post pics here and say thank you all for your support! 

Great atmosphere, very sociable and good fun too. 

All topped by meeting up with @Grannylorraine  before and after. She’s a star!


----------



## ColinUK (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## trophywench (Apr 3, 2022)

Spent the best part of some time either in an office in Bartholomew Lane or meeting rooms in Plantation House a bit further along Threadneedle Street than The Old Lady (ie the Bank of England) during my working years - some real London landmarks right there and of course Cheapside, including Bow Passage - where the famous church is situated - that one with the bells.  Used to be a cracking umbella shop smack opposite the top of Bar Lane years ago.  Also plenty of interesting 'watering' holes - but only in the working week and usually, closed in the evenings.

Lovely to see the pics and you looked like you were enjoying yourselves!


----------



## janw (Apr 3, 2022)

Congratulations! Not easy I know - I did a sponsored 15 mile round London, though that was when I was around half the age I am now! Not something I could do now, so I applaud you immensely. Well done!


----------



## Grannylorraine (Apr 3, 2022)

Sadly I didn’t take any photos.


----------



## janw (Apr 3, 2022)

Congratulations to you too @Grannylorraine Photos don't matter, as great as they are, it's the effort that is worth the applause <3 xx


----------



## ColinUK (Apr 3, 2022)

I used the excuse of getting the odd photo as reason to slow down!

Also stopped for the loo once (top end of Canon St I think) where the queue was non-existent. 

Was tempted at one point to nip into Costa get a quick espresso!


----------



## Eddy Edson (Apr 3, 2022)

Too good! 

What was yr time?


----------



## ColinUK (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## Rob Oldfield (Apr 3, 2022)

Many congratulations to both @ColinUK and @Grannylorraine.  Did it all go to plan?  Anything you'd do different next time out?


----------



## Eddy Edson (Apr 3, 2022)

ColinUK said:


> View attachment 20502


Brilliant. No way I could do that.


----------



## ColinUK (Apr 3, 2022)

Rob Oldfield said:


> Many congratulations to both @ColinUK and @Grannylorraine.  Did it all go to plan?  Anything you'd do different next time out?


I’d hopefully do more complete training and maybe replace my knees with roller skates perhaps. And install a ski lift to deal with the slopes. 

In all seriousness with the interruptions to training from covid and injuries etc I’m happy with how today went. 

Sure I could have slowed down the first few  miles and picked up the tempo on the latter ones but I knew I was getting swept along at the start so actually the splits aren’t too bad. 
They get slower when the inclines hit and then when my knee decided it wasn’t going to play ball.


----------



## ColinUK (Apr 3, 2022)

Eddy Edson said:


> Brilliant. No way I could do that.


If I could do it then frankly anyone could do it


----------



## Chris Hobson (Apr 3, 2022)

Well done. Presumably you will currently be at the 'never again' stage. Some of us say this but just can't help ourselves and end up doing another one.


----------



## Vonny (Apr 3, 2022)

Congratulations @ColinUK and @Grannylorraine, fantastic work! xxx


----------



## ColinUK (Apr 3, 2022)

Chris Hobson said:


> Well done. Presumably you will currently be at the 'never again' stage. Some of us say this but just can't help ourselves and end up doing another one.


My finger has hovered momentarily over the REGISTER FOR 2023 button already and a cousin runs a charity and she’s really wanting me to do the Vitality Big Half but I’m not feeling that route tbh. 

I might just have a hunt around and see what I can find for the London Marathon


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 3, 2022)

Massively well done @ColinUK and @Grannylorraine 

Lovely photos, and fantastic to see you were able to meet up and find each other among all those people!


----------



## nonethewiser (Apr 4, 2022)

Well done both, great pics.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Apr 4, 2022)

Liz and myself did the London Marathon in 2019. My account of the experience is here:



			https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/the-london-marathon-according-to-hobson.80844/


----------



## ColinUK (Apr 4, 2022)

@Chris Hobson @Grannylorraine  are you interested in doing The Vitality Big Half?

It’s September 4th. Basically starts at Tower Bridge and goes out to Docklands and back, over Tower Bridge and finishes at Greenwich. 

Cousin runs Rhys Daniel’s Trust (they provide free family accommodation at hospitals when a child is being treated) and they’ve got 10 spaces left to fill. 

Ideally £500 fundraising pledge but there’s no pressure as the spaces are already bought and paid. 

I’m tempted.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Apr 4, 2022)

ColinUK said:


> @Chris Hobson @Grannylorraine  are you interested in doing The Vitality Big Half?
> 
> It’s September 4th. Basically starts at Tower Bridge and goes out to Docklands and back, over Tower Bridge and finishes at Greenwich.
> 
> ...


I'll do it with you Colin, only issue is I can't guarantee to get to £500 Sponsorship.


----------



## ColinUK (Apr 4, 2022)

Grannylorraine said:


> I'll do it with you Colin, only issue is I can't guarantee to get to £500 Sponsorship.


I’ll run that past them and confirm


----------



## Chris Hobson (Apr 4, 2022)

I'm in the middle of my sponsored swim at the moment and not at all run fit. My knees are keeping me from running at the moment. London is a bit of a trek from East Yorkshire too.


----------



## Hardy (Apr 4, 2022)

Well done - fantastic!


----------



## ColinUK (Apr 4, 2022)

Chris Hobson said:


> I'm in the middle of my sponsored swim at the moment and not at all run fit. My knees are keeping me from running at the moment. London is a bit of a trek from East Yorkshire too.


Well it’s downhill so wouldn’t take you long to get here!


----------



## ColinUK (Apr 4, 2022)

ColinUK said:


> I’ll run that past them and confirm


@Grannylorraine  The space is yours. They’re a truly tiny charity and said that the £500 is a goal but honestly they’re appreciative of any amount.


----------



## Rob Oldfield (Apr 4, 2022)

ColinUK said:


> I’ll run that past them and confirm



Bit surprised you're running anywhere the day after.


----------



## ColinUK (Apr 4, 2022)

This photo summed up the day for me. 
The guy in green was struggling about mile 11 and I asked if he was ok. 
He asked to run with me. 
We chatted and joked all the way to the end and crossed the line together.


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 5, 2022)

Well done @ColinUK and @Grannylorraine 
Fabulous photos and great that you were able to meet up.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Apr 5, 2022)

ColinUK said:


> @Grannylorraine  The space is yours. They’re a truly tiny charity and said that the £500 is a goal but honestly they’re appreciative of any amount.


Thank you, but you know you will be stuck with me before the start again.

finally some photos


----------



## ColinUK (Apr 5, 2022)

Grannylorraine said:


> Thank you, but you know you will be stuck with me before the start again.
> 
> finally some photos


As if that’s a chore!


----------



## freesia (Apr 5, 2022)

@ColinUK and @Grannylorraine great pics and a massive WELL DONE to both of you!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 7, 2022)

ColinUK said:


> This photo summed up the day for me.
> The guy in green was struggling about mile 11 and I asked if he was ok.
> He asked to run with me.
> We chatted and joked all the way to the end and crossed the line together.
> ...



Such a great photo @ColinUK - there’s such a special atmosphere on those race days.


----------

